# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  (( فــــريــق أون لاين & فريــــق تــــوتـــي .. اليـــــوم 11 مساء ))

## مجدالدين شريف

*@

@

**فـــــــوق فـــــــوق مـــــريخـــــنا فــــــوق ......... فـــــوق فــــــوق اون لاين فــــــوق** 

يواجه فريق (اون لاين) اليوم الخميس 16 رمضان فريق( توتي ) في تمام الساعة 11 مساء علي ملعب الساحة الشعبية .

لعب فريق اون لاين ثلاثة مباريات فــــــــاز في مباراتان وخسر واحدة ..

توجد مُفاجآت بصحبة الاخ عبد العزيز 24 ..

بالتوفيق فريق اون لاين 

نرجوا الحرص علي مؤازرة الفريق ..
*

----------


## بحاري

*بالتوفيق لفريق النمور الجائعة ..
‏
حضور باذن الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اكيد الليله كل الشباب حضور والماحضور حضور بقلبه معانا نتمنى النصر اليوم ودعواتكم يا الناس البعاد وعزاز علينا الشالو نوم عينينا فراقم جبرى لا لا ما بى ايدينا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بالطول بالعرض اون لاين يهز الارض
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اون لاين ينتظركم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بالطول بالعرض اون لاين يهز الارض
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*غايتو الما بجي الليله نص عمرو ضاع
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مفاجأة مزدوجة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*حضوركم مهم يا أون لايناب .....

ودعواتكم ببركة هذا الشهر الفضيل بالنصر للفريق ...
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

@

@

**فـــــــوق فـــــــوق مـــــريخـــــنا فــــــوق ......... فـــــوق فــــــوق اون لاين فــــــوق** 

يواجه فريق (اون لاين) اليوم الخميس 16 رمضان فريق( توتي ) في تمام الساعة 11 مساء علي ملعب الساحة الشعبية .

لعب فريق اون لاين ثلاثة مباريات فــــــــاز في مباراتان وخسر واحدة ..

توجد مُفاجآت بصحبة الاخ عبد العزيز 24 ..

بالتوفيق فريق اون لاين 

نرجوا الحرص علي مؤازرة الفريق ..





باتوفيق للزعيم الصغير ومعكم عبر المنبر
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بالتوفيق فريق اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*بتوفيق اون لاين الواحد لو ما الكبر وكده كان لعبتا معاكم 

*

----------


## صخر

*والله ي اخونا الواحد كان بود اشارك وانا كنت متاكد اني ساكون اضافة حقيقة لهجوم منتجب اون لاين ولاكن معليش هو بعد المسافة حرمنا المشاركة واياكم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*النصر حليفنا ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مرهف

*بالتوفيق لابطال مريخاب اون لاين
منصورين باذن الله
...
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الكورة مفروض تكون مرت فيها 6 دقايق الناس دي ساكتة ليه
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

@

@

**فـــــــوق فـــــــوق مـــــريخـــــنا فــــــوق ......... فـــــوق فــــــوق اون لاين فــــــوق** 

يواجه فريق (اون لاين) اليوم الخميس 16 رمضان فريق( توتي ) في تمام الساعة 11 مساء علي ملعب الساحة الشعبية .

لعب فريق اون لاين ثلاثة مباريات فــــــــاز في مباراتان وخسر واحدة ..

توجد مُفاجآت بصحبة الاخ عبد العزيز 24 ..

بالتوفيق فريق اون لاين 

نرجوا الحرص علي مؤازرة الفريق ..




معادله صعبه بالنسبه لي هسي أشجع منو ؟

البيت والوطن ؟ ؟ . . أم . . البيت والوطن ؟ ؟ . . 

كبة زوغه :

ربنا ينصركم الاتنين . . ! ! 

يا الله دروووووون ! ! 
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ربنا ينصركم نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الكورة تاجلت ولا شنو ياجماعة
                        	*

----------


## looly

*بالتوفبق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياجماعه اخبار النتيجه شنو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ياعالم ورونا الهاسل
الهاله سأبه والائساب بايزه ياخ
اللهم انصر اونلاين يارب

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezoo2t
					

معادله صعبه بالنسبه لي هسي أشجع منو ؟

البيت والوطن ؟ ؟ . . أم . . البيت والوطن ؟ ؟ . . 

كبة زوغه :

ربنا ينصركم الاتنين . . ! ! 

يا الله دروووووون ! ! 



:enfjaar: :bnfjr: :icon15: :wulsh2n010937esxh8:

لحسن حظك ياعزنا الكورة إتأجلت وحتكون آخر مباراة في الدورة .. يعني ممكن بعد داك نتنازل عشانك وندرن لو موقفنا بيسمح لينا ... :icon4:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مجد الدين يا كج تاني ما تفتح بوست مباراة ... جبت لينا فيضان ...
*

----------

